# pipoca



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

Quería saber si la palabra "pipocas" (palomitas de maíz) se utiliza en Portugal (y en general fuera de Brasil). Lo pregunto porque en mi diccionario (Aurélio) aparece como "Bras". Claro que eso podría significar que se usa sólo en Brasil o simplemente que es un brasileirismo.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Vanda

Que interessante! Eu nunca tinha observado isso... Neste dicionário europeu consta mesmo como sendo brasileirismo. Ah, claro é palavra tupi! Então, vocês portugueses não dizem pipoca?! Também estou curiosa!


----------



## Carfer

Claro que dizemos _'pipoca_', ou melhor dizemos quase sempre _'pipocas_' (no plural).


----------



## Tomby

Esta vez sou eu quem faz uma pergunta.
Se chaman as pipocas *flocos de milho* em Portugal?
Obrigado e que passem um feliz fim-de-semana prolongado. 
TT


----------



## MOC

Tombatossals, às palomitas de maíz também em Portugal chamamos pipocas.

Flocos de milho são corn flakes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornflakes


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado MOC! 
Verifiquei a palavra _pipoca(s)_ em vários dicionários (incluído o de sinónimos da Porto Editora) e sempre aparecia a indicação {_Bras._}, até indicava a etimologia da palavra que é originária de uma língua própria falada nas terras brasileiras.
Depois confundi o _cornflakes_ com o _popcorn_.
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Obrigado MOC!
> Verifiquei a palavra _pipoca(s)_ em vários dicionários (incluído o de sinónimos da Porto Editora) e sempre aparecia a indicação {_Bras._}, até indicava a etimologia da palavra que é originária de uma língua própria falada nas terras brasileiras.
> Depois confundi o _cornflakes_ com o _popcorn_.
> Um abraço!
> TT.


Interessante, TT, porque o meu dicionário da Porto Editora refere:

*Pipoca*

_substantivo feminino_
*1. *BOTÂNICA variedade de milho de grão pequeno;

*2. *este grão estalado ao calor do lume e pronto a comer simples ou com açúcar, sal, manteiga, etc.;


*4. *Brasil _popular_ borbulha;

(Do tupi _pi'poka_, «pele estalada»)

Do que não restam dúvidas é que pipoca (pipocas no plural) é uma palavra largamente usada em Portugal.

Cumprimentos


----------



## bozopac

Na gíria aqui de São Paulo, pipoca também pode ser usada como adjetivo.
Quando a pessoa se compromete de algo e não cumpre ou é covarde.

Ex:
Aquele cara é mó pipoca!
Ele pipocou.


----------



## latysha

yo tambien queiro saber si pipoca es una palabra en portugues?????


----------



## Vanda

Latysha, veja as respostas à sua pergunta acima.


----------



## coolbrowne

Boa essa, *bozopac* 


bozopac said:


> Aquele cara é mó pipoca!
> 
> 
> 
> Para os não brasileiros (e certos brasileiros da Terecira Idade, como este que vos fala ), "*mó*" é corruptela de *maior*, usado aqui como aumentativo
> ...um grande _pipoca_
> ...um tremendo _pipoca_​Até mais ver
Click to expand...


----------



## Guigo

Pois é, graças à contribuição dos meus amados ancestrais Tupis, o português é uma das poucas línguas que têm uma palavra específica para _pipoca(s)_. Em francês e italiano, usam _popcorn_; em castelhano, ficou _palomita_ (pombinha), uma adaptação deveras simpática. 
Registrando que descobri uma palavra que, parece só tem em português, entre as línguas europeias, pelo menos: _piracema_.  Sabe, no período da desova, quando algumas espécies de peixes sobem os rios para acasalar e desovar e formar os alevinos? Pois é este movimento contra a corrente é a _piracema_. O homem do campo chama de piracema, também, àqueles saltos que dão os peixes para vencer as corredeiras.
Há mais palavras interessantes e únicas vindas desta fonte.


----------



## gato radioso

Deve ser uma palabra comum, porque eu tenho visto "pipocas" escrito em cartazes de vendedores em feiras ou nas ruas em Portugal, e quando assim as pedia, o vendedor compreendia-me sem problema nenhum.


----------



## zema

Guigo said:


> Pois é, graças à contribuição dos meus amados ancestrais Tupis, o português é uma das poucas línguas que têm uma palavra específica para _pipoca(s)_. Em francês e italiano, usam _popcorn_; em castelhano, ficou _palomita_ (pombinha), uma adaptação deveras simpática.
> Registrando que descobri uma palavra que, parece só tem em português, entre as línguas europeias, pelo menos: _piracema_.  Sabe, no período da desova, quando algumas espécies de peixes sobem os rios para acasalar e desovar e formar os alevinos? Pois é este movimento contra a corrente é a _piracema_. O homem do campo chama de piracema, também, àqueles saltos que dão os peixes para vencer as corredeiras.
> Há mais palavras interessantes e únicas vindas desta fonte.


En Argentina, dependiendo de la región, se llama a las palomitas de maíz de distintas maneras. Entre los nombres más comunes: "pochoclo" y "pororó". 

En mi zona se usan ambos; el más tradicional es _pororó_, que también se emplea en Uruguay y Paraguay. Es voz de origen guaraní, creo que onomatopéyica,  y tendría que ver con el ruido o chisporroteo del maíz que se tuesta y explota.

No me consta, pero imagino que estará emparentada con la famosa palabra brasileña _pororoca_, de origen tupí-guaraní, y que entiendo que también tiene que ver con ruido (o mejor, con estruendo).


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Deve ser uma palabra comum, porque eu tenho visto "pipocas" escrito em cartazes de vendedores em feiras ou nas ruas em Portugal, e quando assim as pedia, o vendedor compreendia-me sem problema nenhum.



Não admira, porque não há mesmo nenhuma outra palavra em Portugal para as designar.


----------



## Guigo

O guarani é idioma irmão do tupi, ambos pertencendo, historicamente à família tupi-guarani, ao tronco _tupiara_. Não duvidaria, portanto, de uma relação entre _pororó_ e _pororoca_.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não admira, porque não há mesmo nenhuma outra palavra em Portugal para as designar.


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> Não admira, porque não há mesmo nenhuma outra palavra em Portugal para as designar.


Só para chatear o Carfer (e para responder ao eventual interesse  futuro de alguém, ou entreter quem, como eu, esteja acordado às cinco da manhã) deixo aqui que as pessoas mais antigas da minha região usam ainda a palavra 'freiras'. 
Sim. 

"Vamos comer freiras?", dizia-se. 
Outros hábitos.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Só para chatear o Carfer (e para responder ao eventual interesse  futuro de alguém, ou entreter quem, como eu, esteja acordado às cinco da manhã) deixo aqui que as pessoas mais antigas da minha região usam ainda a palavra 'freiras'.
> Sim.
> 
> "Vamos comer freiras?", dizia-se.
> Outros hábitos.



Não chateia nada e é sempre bom saber.


----------



## Ari RT

Nos carnavais de rua animados por trio elétrico costuma haver uma corda delimitando a área onde brincam os foliões pagantes. Dentro da corda uma espécie de clube, com segurança, água, às vezes outras bebidas e comida. Fora das cordas está o povão aglomerado e diz-se que ali estaria a animação maior. Ali fora a densidade de foliões é maior, há pouco espaço lateral, o jeito é pular para cima, como pipoca.
Pipoca, portanto é
- o locus de quem está fora das cordas (o tumulto aconteceu na pipoca do trio X);
- a condição / modo de brincar / _status_ de quem não pagou pelo ingresso (hoje sai o trio Y e eu vou de pipoca); e
- um grupo instituído com direito a caráter grupal (a pipoca é sempre mais animada).
Coisas da Bahia. Essa acepção é vernacular e aceita mesmo em linguagem jornalística e televisiva.

Também na Bahia e, embora com menor frequência, no nordeste brasileiro, um pipoco é um estouro, um barulho seco. Na Bahia apenas, ouvi como sinônimo papoco. Ambos servem como verbo.
- O pneu do carro pipocou.
- A bola encheu demais, foi o maior papoco.
- Cadê a bola? Já era, pa-po-cou.
- Ouvi um pipoco e fui ver o que era.
Por analogia, disparo de arma de fogo:
- Foi assaltado, coitado, perdeu tudo e ainda levou três pipoco (assim no singular mesmo).
É que já nesses casos estamos no terreno da gíria, da fala menos cuidada (e mais colorida).


----------



## Guigo

@Ari RT tinha pra mim que _papoco_, em partes do NE (Ceará?), era sinônimo de _traque_: "soltaram um _papoco_ fedorento que espalhou a fila do auxílio emergencial".

No caso das cordas e dos pipocas, no carnaval de Salvador, a moda em 2020 foi a eliminação das tais cordas, em muitos trios elétricos. Os riquinhos que tinham passado parte das férias, na Europa, infectaram os mais humildes, com o coronavírus e deu-se a tragédia!


----------



## Ari RT

Talvez pelo barulho do "traque", talvez pela ex_plosão em senso estrito, de descompressão/expansão rápida de algo que estava retido. "Soltaram um 'barulho' fedorento que...". No fim das contas tudo parece convergir para a explosão do milho.
Tenho certeza de ter ouvido (e falado!) _papoco_ na Bahia. Que eu não tenha observado o uso em outras regiões não quer dizer que não exista, obviamente.
Foi só cavar um pouco e encontramos uma palavra tupi para uma planta centro-americana, que funciona como onomatopeia em PT (e chegaram a Portugal, a palavra e a planta), no cerne de paradigmas relacionados à vida cotidiana, como barulho e confiabilidade, sem falar na importância nutricional. Já dá um paper no campo da antropologia.


----------

